# Destination change glitch



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The other night I picked up some people at a hotel for what turned out to be a drunk food run. Being drunk and not from the area, they put in a restaurant 100 miles away. I said "no problem, just change the destination to the one a few miles away" and started driving towards it.

They kept trying to change the destination but it wouldn't work. I thought it was because they were all drunk. So at a stop light I changed it on the driver app, but after about 4 seconds it reverted to the original destination. I tried it again, and the same thing happened. When we got to the destination, I tried it again on the driver app and again after a few seconds it switched back to the original. Then the rider gave me her phone for me to try. I could change the destination and tap Update and it seemed to take the update and would go back to the main screen but it didn't actually change the destination.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

You cannot change the destination. You must take them to the destination entered.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Did you look at their ride receipt after ride ended to see what they were charged? Or i guess if uber you can see that too. Was it accurate for distance/duration?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

There are numerous threads here of drivers reporting they are no longer able to change the destination, only the pax can. 

I had a situation last week with a couple I picked up from the mall going back to their hotel. They entered the wrong address, and we all knew when I started following the GPS it was wrong. I pulled off the road to enter the correct address, because the passenger could not figure out how to change the destination. I tried several times and got error overlay at the bottom of my screen saying something like: There was an error entering the address. I took them to the correct hotel and sent a message to CS about the problem, incase they tried to ding me for the extra miles/time.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> Did you look at their ride receipt after ride ended to see what they were charged? Or i guess if uber you can see that too. Was it accurate for distance/duration?


Yeah, it was correct. I was concerned that upfront pricing might stick them with a $190 fare that would have to be contested and refunded later, but it turned out to be correct for the time and mileage.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

I've been getting that error often on Uber app also. Even when I'm not trying to change the destination the app occasionally flashes something like error entering destination. Sometimes I can change it other times it error messages like that. Which sucks because I might miss out on a pick up at the new destination. But I just change it in the GPS.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm noticing that error message almost daily. Always right after I accept a ping, and usually when I'm 1.4 mile away from pick-up. I'm not noticing if it happens during trip, probably since I have google maps on top.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AllGold said:


> The other night I picked up some people at a hotel for what turned out to be a drunk food run. Being drunk and not from the area, they put in a restaurant 100 miles away. I said "no problem, just change the destination to the one a few miles away" and started driving towards it.
> 
> They kept trying to change the destination but it wouldn't work. I thought it was because they were all drunk. So at a stop light I changed it on the driver app, but after about 4 seconds it reverted to the original destination. I tried it again, and the same thing happened. When we got to the destination, I tried it again on the driver app and again after a few seconds it switched back to the original. Then the rider gave me her phone for me to try. I could change the destination and tap Update and it seemed to take the update and would go back to the main screen but it didn't actually change the destination.


I had this problem a few weeks ago. Made the change three times. It kept popping back to the original (wrong) destination. I finally quit trying.


----------

